# Khorne Doom Blaster



## Death 0F Angels (Feb 27, 2008)

Hey, guys. Ben loooooong time since i posted anything so i figured id throw sthis up. I have plans to build a bunch of superheavies and lucky thirteen campaign got me in the mood to actually start one of these beasts. Started with an easy one. Heres the plans i drew and some WIP pics.


----------



## Da Red Paintjob Grot (May 6, 2008)

SWEEEEEEEET! That is cool, stick with it.


----------



## ReaperOfHeresy (Jun 8, 2008)

Very nice k:
Can't wait to see it finished, keep up the good work.


----------



## AM. (Jun 16, 2009)

Really nice design. I'll look forward it.


----------

